# Nursery



## shiningstar

Merhaba

Bir cümleyi çevirmeye çalışıyorum ama gramer açısından düzgün olup olmadığını anlayamadım. İngilizce hali;

"Nursing quality changes depends on the ability level of effective use of nursery knowledge and skills in meeting the patient’s needs."
 
Söylemek istenen şey, "Hemşirelik bakımının kalitesi, hemşirelerin bilgi ve becerilerini, hastanın gereksinimlerini karşılamada etkin bir şekilde kullanabilme düzeyine bağlı olarak değişmektedir"


----------



## shafaq

İnanırım ki şöyle demekte fayda var:
Nursing quality changes depending on the ability level of nursers at effective use of nursery knowledge and skills in complying/meeting the patient’s needs.


----------



## shiningstar

Teşekkür ederim Shafaq. Cümle daha düzgün duruyor şu anda. Bazen zihin doğru çalışmıyor.


----------



## GeorgeSmith

Turkcesini anladigim kadariyla, soyle bir cumle biraz daha duzgundur bence:

"Nursing quality depends on nurses' ability to effectively use their knowledge and skill to meet the patient's needs."


----------



## kalamazoo

I agree with George (I think). There is something wrong with the original English sentence.  "hemşire" should not be translated as Nursers or as Nursery.  Nurser isn't an English word as far as I know. Nursery refers to a place where they grow and sell plants or sometimes in England to the room where young children live.  Hemsire means "nurse."


----------



## shiningstar

The real problem is not the English version of the sentence. It's the Turkish sentence and its logic. 

Basically, Turkish sentence was trying to say that nursing quality differs according to the ability level of nurses' to use their nursing knowledge and skills in effective way to meet the patient's needs.

Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## shiningstar

kalamazoo said:


> I agree with George (I think). There is something wrong with the original English sentence. "hemşire" should not be translated as Nursers or as Nursery. Nurser isn't an English word as far as I know. Nursery refers to a place where they grow and sell plants or sometimes in England to the room where young children live. Hemsire means "nurse."


 
Hi, Kalamazoo

You're right about "nursery". In fact I gave some thought about the use of "nursery" in this sentence before I wrote it. It has completely different meaning and I was aware of it but I thought it might refer to what I meant. Apparently I was wrong.


----------

